# Kreuzspinne



## Regina (4. Okt. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

auf unserer Terrasse hat diese große  __ Kreuzspinne ihr Netz gesponnen und geht auf Jagd. Futter findet sie bei uns ja genug. Seit dem Hochwasser haben wir eine richtige Schnakenplage.


----------



## velos (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Kreuzspinne*

Hi,

von diesen schönen Spinnern haben wir in diesem Jahr ohne Ende im Garten.
Ich finde die richtig Gut, besonders wenn unsere Nachbarin einen 2m Bogen um die Tierchen macht.


----------



## katja (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Kreuzspinne*

hallo rägäna!

also so interessante tiere das ja sein mögen, aber





ich kann __ spinnen nicht leiden  


na hoffentlich läufst du nie in dieses netz rein....

also zumindest für mich wär das ein albtraum!!!!





und falls euch die schnaken ausgehen, kannst du ihr ja gulaschwürfel reinwerfen!


----------



## Iris S. (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Kreuzspinne*



			
				velos schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde die richtig Gut, besonders wenn unsere Nachbarin einen 2m Bogen um die Tierchen macht.



Hi Peter,

kann Deine Nachbarin irgendwie verstehen. Unser Tochter wurde von einer Kreuzspinne gebissen  u n d  das war nicht lustig.

LG
__ Iris S.


----------



## katja (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Kreuzspinne*



__ Iris S. schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Tochter wurde von einer Kreuzspinne gebissen  u n d  das war nicht lustig.







entsetzt darüber, dass die beißen können hab ich mal gegoogelt. aber da schreiben sie überall, dass es max. bei empfindlichen menschen wie ein wespenstich sein kann.
(wobei das bei einem kind natürlich reicht!)

war das so bei deiner tochter?


----------



## zaphod (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Kreuzspinne*

Hi, 

normalerweise kann eine Kreuzspinne keine menschliche Haut durchdringen - o.k. vielleicht wird bei Kindern die Haut angeritzt, aber giftig ist das für den Menschen in keiner Weise. 
Wenns für das Kind so für schlimm war, tippe ich eher auf eine allergische Reaktion, für die wahrscheinlich noch nichtmal das Spinnengift ursächlich war. 
Oder gibts dafür Hinweise oder "Belege"? 

Faszinierend sind diese Krabbler allemal, unsere "Lieblings"-Kreuzspinne im Schuppen hatte zwischenzeitlich 3 Beine verloren, die aber inzwischen allesamt (zwar etwas dünner) nachgewachsen sind...


----------



## Iris S. (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Kreuzspinne*

Hi,

die Stelle vom Spinnenbiß ist dick geworden. Kann also durchaus eine rein allergische Reaktion gewesen sein. Nur unsere Tochter war noch nie ein Spinnenfreund und für sie war es ein mittlerer Schock. Wenn sie jetzt so ein Tierchen sieht, "kriegt sie die Krise".

Vielleicht ist Peters (velos) Nachbarin ja als Kind was ähnliches passiert. Daher meine Bemerkung - ich kann die Nachbarin verstehen.

LG
__ Iris S.


----------



## Conny (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Kreuzspinne*

Hallo,

ich werde ja auch immer verlacht, wegen meiner __ Spinnen-Angst   Mich hat mal als Kind eine in die Hand gebissen   , das hat mir keiner geglaubt, obwohl man etwas sehen konnte und 1000de Junge an mir herumwuselten ! Also __ Iris tröste Deine Tochter!

Hier habe ich eine fotografiert. Sieht bestimmt so aus wie die von Klaas!  

Und hier noch eine von Frank zum richtig Fürchten


----------



## zaphod (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Kreuzspinne*

Apropos Spinnenangst - vielleicht seid ihr Damen ja auch mit etwas zu viel Fantasie ausgestattet und spinnt hier und da ein wenig Literatur mit in die Wirklichkeit ein? 
Ich erinnere mich noch an eine hübsche Geschichte von Jeremias Gotthelf, "Die schwarze Spinne" - falls unbekannt, empfehlenswerte Lektüre, sollte man seine Spinnenphobie noch vertiefen wollen...


----------



## Annett (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Kreuzspinne*

Moin,

na wie gut, dass bei uns Joachim derjenige mit der Spinnenapatie ist. 

Ich hab mit ihnen kein Problem - im Gegenteil. Zeigen sie doch eher ein gesundes Haus an (sagt man ).


----------



## stellidaura (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Kreuzspinne*

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns im Garten treten die auch massenweise auf. Hab dann überall diese Netze mit den "Tierschen". Bin generell auch kein Freund von __ Spinnen, aber dass die auch Menschen beißen können verwundert mich schon. Meine Kinder wollten nämlich geanu aus dem Grund alle Spinnen im Garten "platt" machen, was ich Ihnen damals aber verboten habe, weil die uns nix tun können. Oder doch?

Gruß

Wolfgang


----------



## Christine (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Kreuzspinne*

Hallo Wolfgang,

also bei uns dürfen alle __ Spinnen im Garten bleiben, so lange sie nicht im Weg hängen. Und bei uns ist in all den Jahren noch nie jemand von Spinnen gebissen worden, obwohl reichlich Gelegenheit gewesen wäre. 

Ich denke, bei Spinnen überwieg eindeutig die Nützlichkeit. Allein die Unmengen von Mücken, die ihnen zum Opfer fallen und Euch nicht mehr stechen können. Oder die __ Fliegen, die keine Keime mehr übertragen können. Und bei den großen Kreuzspinne bleibt auch die eine oder andere Wespe hängen. Und zu guter letzt: Spinnen sind auch als Futter für größere Insekten und Vögel wichtig. 

Laßt die armen Viecher einfach in Ruhe. Wenn sie im Weg sind, hängt sie woanders hin. Oder schaut jetzt im Herbst mal raus und bewundert ihre Fähigkeiten, so wunderschöne Netze zu bauen, in denen sich die Tautropfen fangen.


----------



## Conny (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Kreuzspinne*

Hallo an alle Arachnophobiker,

natürlich sind __ Spinnen sehr nützlich :beeten:  und keiner darf sie mutwillig platt machen : . Sie sind ein wichtiger Teil der Nahrungskette.
Ich kann sie nur nicht in der Wohnung leiden. Darum habe ich [DLMURL="http://www.vivara.de/product/id=489/insektenglocke.html"]das [/DLMURL]um sie nach draußen zu befördern. Denn leider ist unser Spinnenretter (mein Mann) nicht immer zu Hause :


----------



## velos (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Kreuzspinne*

Darum habe ich [DLMURL="http://www.vivara.de/product/id=489/insektenglocke.html"]das [/DLMURL]um sie nach draußen zu befördern.


alles klar!


----------



## Regina (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Kreuzspinne*

Bei uns ist es auch mein Mann, der die __ Spinnen nach draußen befördert. Es hat dazu ein altes Glas zweck entfremdet. Dieses stülpt er drüber und schiebt ein Papier dazwischen, dann werden die Tierchen in die Freiheit entlassen.  
Vor Spinnen ekelt es mich nicht aber ich hab einen riesen Ekel vor __ Wanzen.


----------



## Conny (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Kreuzspinne*

Hallo Regina,

das habe ich ja auch versucht, aber mit einem undurchsichtigen Becher! Nur, meine Fluchtdistanz ist dabei zu gering! Ekel ist das bei mir auch nicht so direkt. Nur,  wenn die sich dann bewegen ...


----------



## lollo (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Kreuzspinne*

Hallo all,

und hier noch eine, einmal von unten, und einmal von oben.
Sie hat ungefähr die Größe eines Männerdaumens.


----------



## Digicat (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Kreuzspinne*

Servus Conny und an alle Arachnophobiker



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle Arachnophobiker,
> 
> natürlich sind __ Spinnen sehr nützlich :beeten:  und keiner darf sie mutwillig platt machen : . Sie sind ein wichtiger Teil der Nahrungskette.
> Ich kann sie nur nicht in der Wohnung leiden. Darum habe ich [DLMURL="http://www.vivara.de/product/id=489/insektenglocke.html"]das [/DLMURL]um sie nach draußen zu befördern. Denn leider ist unser Spinnenretter (mein Mann) nicht immer zu Hause :



Wir haben DAS zu Hause.

Zufälle gibts  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Holger1969 (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kreuzspinne*

Hallo Helmut,

was machst du aber mit dem Teil wenn so eine an der Wand sitzt? Der schneidest du ja die Beine ab....


----------



## Kolja (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW:  Kreuzspinne*

Hallo,

ich wusste gar nicht, dass es das (was ihr verlinkt habt und mir nicht gelingt) gibt.

Ich könnte es mal gut gegen __ Wespen in der Küche einsetzen. Wenn dort eine ist habe ich die Küche für mich alleine. Obwohl das manchmal auch nicht schlecht ist.


----------

